
Words to Avoid (or Use with Care) Because They Are Loaded or Confusing - iamcurious
http://www.gnu.org/philosophy/words-to-avoid.en.html
======
Nadya
English version:

[http://www.gnu.org/philosophy/words-to-
avoid.en.html](http://www.gnu.org/philosophy/words-to-avoid.en.html)

~~~
iamcurious
Thanks! @dang, I made a mistake and can't seem to edit the url, could you fix
it?

~~~
dang
Done belatedly. You should send questions like this to hn@ycombinator.com. We
read all the emails, but there's no way we can see all the comments here.

